# Things folks are addicted to now



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

As my wife and I got further into prepping, one conversation that came up was how much I like to drink Dr. Pepper. In a smirky kind of way she asked me if I was ready to give that up any time soon. I saw her point and wondered how other people will feel about coffee, cigarettes and many other things we enjoy on a daily basis that some day may not be available. 

It wasn't as hard as I thought, but I did give up my soda. I did it in part as a physical training thing. Three months before our local YMCA opened I stopped drinking it on a daily basis. In that time I lost about 4 pounds. After joining the Y a few months I lost a few more. But two years later I'm hovering at that same spot. Muscle weighs more than fat, but it would be nice to see less gut in the mirror. 

But back to the point, if there is something you enjoy each day that isn't going to be there after an event... perhaps you may want to try and stop enjoying it now. This way you may not be as cranky during the first few weeks of the crazy. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When I run out of vaping fluid I’ll go on a looting spree.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm the guy you want to heavily arm and ask to run head-on into a raiding group of Zombies....

Without two days of my coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> When I run out of vaping fluid I'll go on a looting spree.


You and I will have to keep the lines of communication open so we can trade e juices we don't like.

Vaping is really my only vice anymore, I can go w/o my Mt Dew, which I have already cut back greatly on.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I realized early on that coffee is my must have addiction. Ever since, I have kept a minimum of 100 pounds of green beans on hand. This fall I will be planting at least 3 coffee trees. So it is all good.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Robie said:


> I'm the guy you want to heavily arm and ask to run head-on into a raiding group of Zombies....
> 
> Without two days of my coffee and cigarettes.


That would be one crabby berserker.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I’m addicted to fizzy water, plain Club Soda is my fav.. I’m ALWAYS craving it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I'm addicted to fizzy water, plain Club Soda is my fav.. I'm ALWAYS craving it.


Me too! Only here we ad yeast and hops and call it beer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Peanut M&M's. Plus brandy and sour fizzy water.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> When I run out of vaping fluid I'll go on a looting spree.


I won't be waiting until I run out. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coffee! Must have coffee! I store that so not a biggie. I have had to quit various vices because of various reasons, health, age, etc. What vices I have left, ( Sex, alcohol, rock & roll! ) I will enjoy until someone or something pulls it from my cold dead hands. :devil:


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I guess, I'm screwed my biggest addiction is the internet. I drink iced tea and no alcohol or cigarettes.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Cricket said:


> I won't be waiting until I run out. :vs_laugh:


Going to jump in the BOV and hit up a few vape shops on your way out out.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have my coffee stacked deep, and stash another case of Kentucky Bourbon every few months. Ditto jugs of wine. I used to store tobacco, but had to give that up a coupla years ago (GRRRRRRRR). Still have some vacuum packed, might be a good trade item anyway.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> When I run out of vaping fluid I'll go on a looting spree.


What kinda vaping fluid yall getting around there? Been hearing some of the medi e cigs from Sunny CA are showing up in this area. They claim some of that juice is 90% THC. Can make folks get refer madness most likely. High penalty to get caught with it supposedly. Now swinging quickly back to home made Dr. Pecker...I have taught thousands of sixth graders how to make it. To a five gallon bucket add 5 lbs..sugar..5 lbs salt..one gallon prune juice and small bottle of Tabasco Sauce. Fill it up with a water hose and stir well. I had many of them report back later it was nearly as good as the storebought stuff. If you like it fizzy add some of TGs club soda to it. There ya go.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee and more coffee. Having been in place where other than MRE you did with out you do adapt to not having the thing you like. That darn instant coffee in MRE's is not coffee.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> What kinda vaping fluid yall getting around there? Been hearing some of the medi e cigs from Sunny CA are showing up in this area. They claim some of that juice is 90% THC. Can make folks get refer madness most likely.


Now this ^^^^^ explains a lot, huh?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm the other way--I wake up with too much cortisol in my system. It's one of the reasons I worry for no reason and hit the gym regularly to burn it out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Now this ^^^^^ explains a lot, huh?


Well it might explain why the angry liberals in Dallas act so crazy. Course they druther have the artificial stuff they call Spice. That makes them nearly as nuts as smoking the cigars dipped in PCP as happened to the young gentle giant up in Missouri.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*I Ain't Giving Up Or Doing Without Coffee. I Don't Care If I DO Die.*

I thought this thread was going to about fentanyl, and meth, or Oreo's, or sumthin'.:devil: 
OK, maybe I could comment on coffee and donuts--- I have given up on donuts already--- but, I am as good as dead if I can't have coffee.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am glad I gave up all that stuff 30+ years ago. My only vice is a Baby Ruth candy bar about once every two weeks. Now the internet might be hard to give up, but I took that vacation with the grand kids and did not have the "DT's" too bad.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> I'm addicted to fizzy water, plain Club Soda is my fav.. I'm ALWAYS craving it.


I like that Poland Springs flavored sparkling water. MmmmMmmm! I save the bottles. They're good and sturdy for refilling w/water.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I'm the other way--I wake up with too much cortisol in my system. It's one of the reasons I worry for no reason and hit the gym regularly to burn it out.


Not a bad addiction. Hi, my name is Annie and I'm a gym-a-holic.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had an old chum who nearly managed to get me addicted to Stollies non potato vodka with soda and a lime. If I ever need to go on a diet I would trade beer in for that most likely. Got in a bit of a bind in Vegas one time cause I orderd vodka and soda with a twist of lime..which the beer tender said it just a sliver of the peel. In Texas a twist is a about 1/4 of a lime. The guy say in Vegas we call that a squirt. Glad we dont leave home very often.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I could get by fairly well with my vape. My big crutch is coffee. I will not have a good time or be a very happy person with out my coffee. I am grumpy as it is never mind without coffee. Hell I even keep a JetBoil with a french press in my car kit.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Working on it NOW.
Havent had a cigarette since 10 pm or so Sunday night.
Been wanting to quit, and knowing I need too.
So, I timed it, and ran out, and haven't purchased any yet.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Unless we're talking about some short term event like the aftermath of a hurricane (which I'm covered for) ... pretty sure I'd be too busy trying to stay alive to worry about my vape juice and coffee fix. 

For any short term events, I always keep plenty of coffee and since I mail order my juice I always have a couple months worth on had at any time. And a spare battery, Goal Zero solar pad and charger/inverter or whatever it's called.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Working on it NOW.
> Havent had a cigarette since 10 pm or so Sunday night.
> Been wanting to quit, and knowing I need too.
> So, I timed it, and ran out, and haven't purchased any yet.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

View attachment 81431


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Interesting, I was the only Dr. Pepper junky in the group.


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

I have no addictions thank god. Used to drink soda a lot as a kid but kicked it out of high school.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> Interesting, I was the only Dr. Pepper junky in the group.


No I'm addicted to Dr Pepper as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I tried quitting cigarettes again and lasted a couple weeks. Now I smoke about 3 light cigs a day and not at all on my days off. I tried the gum but it irritates my throat for some reason. 

Quitting that and I’d be free of any chains.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

BookWorm said:


> Interesting, I was the only Dr. Pepper junky in the group.


I like it fine... most definitely prefer it to pepsi. I like Coke. A good root beer is hard to beat on occasion. Negative on addiction to any of it! Have you ever been to the Dr Pepper museum in Waco?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

MikeTango said:


> I like it fine... most definitely prefer it to pepsi. I like Coke. A good root beer is hard to beat on occasion. Negative on addiction to any of it! Have you ever been to the Dr Pepper museum in Waco?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I Don't drink it like I did. Now I may only have 1-2 a month. Haven't been to the Museum in Waco, but I've seen the Coca Cola museum in I think Vicksburg MS (somewhere along the Miss. river) I like IBC rootbeer on occasion...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm surprised at the number of you who claim to be coffee drinkers and then say you have a lot of it stored.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, wait...

You mean "coffee", not coffee.

Right?

You mean the stuff out of a percolator.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

If you drink Dr Pepper out of a square glass does it become beer?

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, wait...
> 
> You mean "coffee", not coffee.
> 
> ...


Oh geez...you again.

I have a cup of coffee by my side most hours that I'm awake.

Right now I'm using a one cup at a time drip method. Other times I use a French Press. Other times I use a percolator. Other times I make cowboy coffee. Other times I use a convenience store. Other times I drink whatever I have been offered when used as a friendly gesture when visiting someone.

Most times I drink it out of one of a hundred ceramic cups. Other times I drink it out of a double-walled glass cup. Other times I drink it out of a paper cup. Other times I drink it out of a Styrofoam cup.

I prefer my coffee with flavored cream. If that's not available, I use half and half. If heavy cream is available, I use that. If powdered creamer is available, I use that. If milk is available, I use that. If nothing is available, I'll drink it black.

I prefer my coffee fresh, hot and strong but if it's been sitting for two hours and has become cold, I drink it.

For general purpose daily consumption, I buy the cheapest, strongest grind available that is usually on sale. When I go camping, I buy pre-roasted beans and hand grind on site.

The stuff that is stored for any given emergency scenario is usually on sale and gets rotated into the "coffee du jour" for daily use. I also have instant coffee on hand.

I guess what I'm trying to say is....I'm not a coffee snob who only uses a certain bean, roasted as needed on a daily basis and ground with a special $300 grinder and only prepared with a certain mechanism.

You?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Oh geez...you again.
> 
> I have a cup of coffee by my side most hours that I'm awake.
> 
> ...


lol!!


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

for the vapors, you could try this

https://www.centralvapors.com/diy-e-juice-supplies/

al


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I’m surprised by the number of our members who use vape pens.


----------



## MtMoriah (Aug 17, 2018)

Addiction to vape, tobacco, alcohol, meth and other drugs could be your downfall. If you start breaking into neighbors homes especially, where in my NH area nearly every household is firearmed to the teeth.

The cost of these items is extraordinary when taken over time - money better spent on acquiring preps, investing, eating right, exercising, etc.

Simply my judgment and advice, take it as you will.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MtMoriah said:


> ...
> 
> The cost of these items is extraordinary when taken over time - money better spent on acquiring preps, investing, eating right, exercising, etc.
> 
> Simply my judgment and advice, take it as you will.


(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Shit I Wish Somebody Had Told Me 40+ Years Ago" and jots this down^^^. ...Then takes another sip of Pappy Van Winkle Bourbon because as Slippy is want to say, "You can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!" :vs_laugh


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MtMoriah said:


> The cost of these items is extraordinary when taken over time - money better spent on acquiring preps, investing, eating right, exercising, etc. Simply my judgment and advice, take it as you will.


And I agree. But I also suffer from anxiety, and I can see where someone would be running from ghosts so often a shot of whiskey might help. As an SDA, I don't drink or smoke, but my doctor has me anti-anxiety meds. When I work, I do use a cup of iced coffee. And the gym is the first place I go in the morning.


----------



## MtMoriah (Aug 17, 2018)

Agree - gym is the best drug around. It pays in many ways to be as fit as can be and it feels like nothing else in the world.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I tried quitting cigarettes again and lasted a couple weeks. Now I smoke about 3 light cigs a day and not at all on my days off. I tried the gum but it irritates my throat for some reason.
> 
> Quitting that and I'd be free of any chains.


Before I finally quit, I too smoked 3 cigs a day... usually in the evening while watching the tube. For me the key was to disassociate cigs from coffee in the morning and such. You go long enough on 3 a day, your chances of quitting go up IMO.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I had to move, buy new vehicles and a new wardrobe. But it worked.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Before I finally quit, I too smoked 3 cigs a day... usually in the evening while watching the tube. For me the key was to disassociate cigs from coffee in the morning and such. You go long enough on 3 a day, your chances of quitting go up IMO.


I like to smoke after meals the best. That is going to be hard to shake. It's been 17 years....so really need to keep trying for many reasons.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

In 1993 (1992? I forget.) on our second date, Mrs. Jammer looked me dead in the eye and said "I can't date a man who smokes."

I looked down at my food and thought "shit." because I knew I'd just quit. When I said so, she said "I'm very flattered. I'll do what I can to help. Even if we don't work out, I honestly believe you'll come out ahead." Then she helped me steam clean everything we could in my truck. Didn't work, of course. So I sold it, and bought a new truck. Then she came over, and we spent the weekend re-painting my apartment. That didn't work, either. So she helped me find another apartment, one that had never had a smoker in it, and of course she was on deck to help me move.

The clothes (especially my coat) were a screaming pain in the ass. I was working out of hall 131, and I had high quality (Carhartt) work clothes that I swear never lost the smell no matter how many times we washed them. I finally just replaced them, which costs me what I thought was a lot of money at the time.

That was more than 25 years ago, and now we have a dog, the home I remodeled for her and we take big adventures to off-leash dog parks. I retired first, and she retired after having her work cited by the Supreme Court in one of their decisions.

She made enormous points with my parents right out of the gate for getting me to quit. That didn't last, of course, because I only have one parent left, but by then it just didn't matter.

There is no question in my mind what the right answer is for smoking and other abhorrent habits during an emergency. I point to the story above and tell you I know exactly what I'm saying-- it's better to quit.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

My adult son vapes blowing huge clouds using the 3mg juice. Twice now I've bet him $10 that he couldn't go 3 days without. I've lost both bets and he seemed fine. 

At lower doses like that it's more a physical habit than a nicotine addiction but I still worry.

I've used snuff for a lifetime but only 2-3 cans a week the last 15 years. Last year I spent 36 hrs in the hospital and while I wish I had a can it never seriously bothered me doing without. I tell myself that it's more of a habit than an addiction but I really don't want to quit. Still, as the hair get more gray I know I need to quit.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> In 1993 (1992? I forget.) on our second date, Mrs. Jammer looked me dead in the eye and said "I can't date a man who smokes."
> 
> I looked down at my food and thought "shit." because I knew I'd just quit. When I said so, she said "I'm very flattered. I'll do what I can to help. Even if we don't work out, I honestly believe you'll come out ahead." Then she helped me steam clean everything we could in my truck. Didn't work, of course. So I sold it, and bought a new truck. Then she came over, and we spent the weekend re-painting my apartment. That didn't work, either. So she helped me find another apartment, one that had never had a smoker in it, and of course she was on deck to help me move.
> 
> ...


I admire your fortitude. Congratulations. He says while smoking.

I'm not kidding. It took a lot for you to do that.

I tried once and during that time had back surgery. Smoking calms my nerves. It didn't work. I have not tried again.

Our deal is I smoke in the garage. This is my man cave. No smoking in my 4Runner when she is in it. I plan to keep it until the wheels fall off.

I have quit most of my bad habits. Caffeine is down to a minimum. I rarely drink.

I know I'll have to quit when the SHTF but until then........... And God help those that get in my way when I go through withdrawals.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm glad I gave up sodas when I did, and more thankful I never started drinking or smoking. Once whatever is going to happens, happens... there will be a lot of frustrated people dealing with anxiety from withdraws on top of the pressure to stay alive. It won't be pretty.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got addicted early to nearly every bad habit in the book. I used to put a half a pack of Redman in each cheek..half a can of Coepenhagen in the bottom lip..dirnk a beer and smoke a cigarette all at once. Thankfully when I got saved at age 40 the Lord took em all away. Then over subsequent years...the same old bad habits gradually crept back in..plus some I hadnt had before. I think there is some Bible passages that speak of that condition. Maybe the verses that deal with the freshly washed sow who returns to wallow in the mud. Or maybe the one where the demon got kicked out of a guy...noticed his house had been all cleaned up..decided to move back in an bring some of his pals. Perhaps some of the Bible students on here could help figure out whether a person like that might need a Baptist re-dedication..a Catholic Exorcism..or a Pentecostal Deliverance session? Anyway as it stands now..in an a STFU shortage situation..I will need whiskey..beer..wine..cigarettes..snuff and a bit of good reefer. Thanks. I officially gave up chasing wild wimmen. That is holding so far and getting easier each year. Praise the Lord! That can be a highly expensive hobby.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I recently finished this audiobook called, "The Power of Habit." It was pretty interesting. The author writes about how habits get formed, via what he calls the "habit loop", which consists of a cue, routine and reward. He contends that understanding the cues and rewards is key. He says if you undertand the cues and rewards, then you can change bad routines by replacing them with good ones. 

So, for example, let's say you want to stop the routine of eating cookies in the cafeteria every day a 3 pm on your work break. What's the cue? Is it your location? The time of day? Other people you're around? Your emotional state? Something that immediately preceded the cue? Switch up your routine in order to find your reward. So that might look like getting up to visit co-workers for a few instead of going to the caffeteria, or maybe you can swith the cookies out for an apple and be just as happy. Maybe all you really need is to get away from your and talk a ten minute walk. 

Aristotle said, “We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit.”


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

No addictions thank God. But, I do like a good Virgils Root Beer once in a while. Its real root beer, not corn syrup, high fructose death in a can.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You can make your own root beer. Some places, it's a social Thing.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Latest addiction is paracord, hands are sore from tying knots. 
I find it to be relaxing.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> You can make your own root beer. Some places, it's a social Thing.


Recommended recipe?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've never done it; I'm a hard-core Barq's guy who is going to be without in a real emergency.

I once (a long, long time ago) dated a woman who said that her church organized "root beer parties". At the first one, they'd do whatever they had to do, then sometime later, they'd have a root beer float night with the root beer they made. She spoke about it as a kids/parent(s) activity.

You now know everything I know-- we didn't last very long together.

She didn't like root beer.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I want to retire, but I have this habit of going to work every day...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If the working habit it linked to the eating habit..might be best to stick with it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Recommended recipe?


As a root beer making afficionado..will dispense a tip...buy some Zatarins extract and follow the directions..but make it twice as strong as it says. Also snag some champaign yeast to make it fizzy and some malto dextrine to give it the right mouth feel. Dont get cute and buy another brand. 
https://www.amazon.com/Zatarains-Ro...&sr=8-3&keywords=zatarain's+root+beer+extract


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> You can make your own root beer. Some places, it's a social Thing.


Now that's something I wouldn't mind trying at some point. {{{sigh}}} Another addition to my bucket list.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Something I'm trying to practise lately is to deny myself just a little. It could be something like taking a smaller portion at dinner so I'm not completely satisfied, or getting up a half hour earlier then I actually need to. Every day I'm going to make a little bit of a sacrifice like that, because I think self discipline has to be built up like muscles. I think it has to be practised or exercised.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Latest addiction is paracord, hands are sore from tying knots.
> I find it to be relaxing.


I never thought about it, but polishing gives me that "Zen" feeling. That, and I found out that the round lights they use on the big loupes are all made in China. And they use full spectrum lighting. It could be just being around full spectrum lights eases my SADS.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Latest addiction is paracord, hands are sore from tying knots.
> I find it to be relaxing.


Just saw your post through someone else quoting.

I have a strange fascination with knots of any kind. 
I will sit around for hours tying knots in paracord, accessory line, and climbing rope.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

For a few hours, I find bullet casting to be relaxing, as long as I've got a plumbers furnace, several 6 cavity molds, a 5 gallon bucket of hot water for quenching the mold, a 100 lb lead pot, and a really big side pour ladle. I can average casting over 800 bullets an hour that way. Same thing with progressive loading. 1-2 cavity molds, little 20 lb pot, single station reloading press, those are depressing, cause you're only making $4 an hour.


----------



## franciaszoe (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey All,
I have not flown in a few years and I have a business trip coming up. I am just wondering if anyone has flown recently and/or any issues with having vape gear (link removed) with you or new regulations I should be aware of?

I will be flying in the US Minnesota to Arizona.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

The only thing I'm addicted to is using the internet to get info and find car parts.


----------

